# Raker/Depth Gauge File



## bigiron (May 17, 2019)

I have a Granberg file guide and looking for recommendations for a flat or triangular file for the rakers.


----------



## lil171 (May 18, 2019)

As I am new to all this, I have a Stihl one, and it works just fine.


----------



## Joshua Tabora (May 22, 2019)

bigiron said:


> I have a Granberg file guide and looking for recommendations for a flat or triangular file for the rakers.



What kind of chain (gauge/pitch/brand) are you filing? The husky roller guides actually work surprisingly well on husqvarna and oregon chain. Stihl file guides work well on everything. They're all cheap enough to experiment. Make sure you get one that aligns with the right raker setting for your chain! 0.025" is typical, I think.


----------



## Philbert (May 22, 2019)

bigiron said:


> I have a Granberg file guide and looking for recommendations for a flat or triangular file for the rakers.


I don't think that a regular flat file will fit a Granberg. And the 'triangular' files sold for square ground chain are expensive. I suppose that any decent hardware store triangular file (e.g. Nicholson) would work as long as the cutting surfaces are flat.

When I used the Granberg type filing jigs I would just do the depth gauges with a standard depth gauge tool and flat file.




Phibert.


----------



## ATH (May 22, 2019)

I've had a Pferd [urlhttps://www.pferdusa.com/products/201b/201b01/201b0106P.html]Chain Sharp[/url] for several years. Tried it initially, but at that time I admittedly sucked at hand sharpening - was looking for a crutch. It didn't help. Since I've gotten much better at hand filing. A friend said they don't use anything but a combo file (Stihl). I decided to break out the Chain Sharp again and have been very happy with the results - been using it for a couple of weeks now and thinking it is my new "go to".


----------

